# space in between bottom of crown race & top of fork crown



## TheeSuperUberV (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi. I'm prepping for my new fork install. Done many on BMX, but never on mtb & never on a front shock fork. Just out of curiosity of wanting to see if I have every headset piece, I slipped the crown race onto the steerer tube, without any force. Crown race is just laying there. I didn't use a PVC pipe to bang it down yet. There's about 1/4" to 5/16" of space in between the bottom of the crown race & the top of the fork crown. If I push it down with hand strength, it'll probably only go down another millimeter. Am I to believe that banging it down with a PVC pipe will set it onto the fork crown completely? I'm afraid of chewing away the steerer tube. (first pic is bottom cup, cartridge bearing & crown race with seal, upside down.) Thanks

specs: 
headtube 1.5"
Fox front fork steerer tube 1-1/8" to 1.5" tapered
Cane Creek headset 1-1/8" to 1.5" tapered


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

It needs to be flushed.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Crown races are interference fits. Needs to be driven into place. That is why crown setting tools exist.
And grease it first.


----------



## gNyD (Sep 13, 2013)

It needs to be flush with the crown. I've seen it done and even mechanics use a pipe to seat this onto the steere tube. You won't chew the steerer tube away.


----------



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

I'd see if the blue seal comes off easily before seating.
http://forums.mtbr.com/tooltime/crown-race-seating-home-made-826843.html


----------



## TheeSuperUberV (Jun 10, 2013)

mimi1885 said:


> It needs to be flushed.


Yes thanks, i understand that. Another thing is i've seen used shock forks on eBay that don't appear to have any scratches just above the fork crown, which made me go hmm. I thought at the most, there'd be 1/8" of space or less, before i bang down on it


----------



## TheeSuperUberV (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks all & thanks shiggy on the grease tip


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

*space in between bottom of crown race & top of fork crown*



TheeSuperUberV said:


> Yes thanks, i understand that. Another thing is i've seen used shock forks on eBay that don't appear to have any scratches just above the fork crown, which made me go hmm. I thought at the most, there'd be 1/8" of space or less, before i bang down on it


Use the proper tools to install an remove the crown race. I don't have any marks on my forks either, but if I do who cares, it's ok

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

mimi1885 said:


> Use the proper tools to install an remove the crown race. I don't have any marks on my forks either, but if I do who cares, it's ok
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


FWIW, I've used the pipe/hammer/screwdriver installation method hundreds of times without a single issue.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

slapheadmofo said:


> FWIW, I've used the pipe/hammer/screwdriver installation method hundreds of times without a single issue.


Yeah, I did that a few times when I started out, it was a peta to find the right size pipe. Then I bought the cheapo when I started doing more swapping. Now I'm on the park tool set, still don't do hundreds of times, may be 12-20 times a year.


----------



## TheeSuperUberV (Jun 10, 2013)

also, in case of resellability reasons... but i will go ahead & just bang it as prescribed


----------

